# Introducing Wessex Watches



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi, my name is Jamie Boyd and I'm the founder of Wessex Watches, an independent watch designer/maker based in Wiltshire, UK.. We opened our website www.wessexwatches.co.uk in July and have just launched the 3 watches above over on Kickstarter

The objective of Wessex Watches is to make high quality, engraved dial watches available at realistic prices.

All of our watches feature a hand made, engraved, solid silver dial.

The watches are:

Top - The Ælfræd - 958 Britannia Silver dial, movement Miyota 821A - Normal price £399, on Kickstarter from £299

Middle - The Caelo - 958 Britannia Silver dial, movement Sellita SW200-1 - Normal price £699, on Kickstarter from £499

Bottom - The Incudo - 958 Britannia Silver dial, cold enamel inlay, movement ETA 6497-1 Elabore - Normal price £799, on Kickstarter from £569

We specialise in custom, bespoke design watches and there are some good deals up on Kickstarter, e.g. a custom 6497-1 Elabore from £799, custom Skeletonised 6497-1 with cut away dial from £999, custom SW200-1 from £699.

Thanks very much for taking the time to read this.

Jamie


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, that's certainly something different! My immediate reaction was 'hmmm?' But curiosity got the better of me and I've just spent about 20 minutes browsing your site and it's not enough time.

I don't like the Arthurian stuff - and my house in England is in the north Wessex or Lambourn Downs - but some of the other designs piqued my interest. Late here now, so I will have a better look tomorrow.

Have you created a design centred on the white horse at Uffington, or horse racing at Lambourn?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's quite a collection of dials on your web site, a bit left-field for me but I wish you well with the endeavour


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

I shall be doing some chalk horse designs, where I live in Wiltshire there is an abundance of them to say the least. Uffington would be a good starting point!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I like this,


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Good luck with your new company. You certainly are offering something different. I do like the signs of the zodiac one .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

As a point of interest @Wessex Watches, with regards to warranty repairs/ owner damage, say like knocking of and losing the bezel, or damaging the Crystal. Do you have a repair facility ?


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> As a point of interest @Wessex Watches, with regards to warranty repairs/ owner damage, say like knocking of and losing the bezel, or damaging the Crystal. Do you have a repair facility ?


 We certainly do sir, we assemble all of the watches in-house and carry spare parts and replacements for all the models we make. We also have service facilities, and in fact, if the watch is serviced by us, and only us, it carries a lifetime limited warranty.

We acknowledge that this is not always feasible for purchasers from overseas to take advantage of, but it is there for any owner to take advantage of if they can or choose to.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not my cuppa tea, those dials are far too fussy for my liking, and that makes the thin and delicate hands quite difficult to read, but they do look awesome and you deserve to have some success with this venture. Good on you for offering something a bit different, and at very competitive prices for such a nice quality product.

For what it's worth, to my eyes at least, the cheapest of the 3 on your Kickstarter campaign is the best looking, and at £299 it seems to offer really good value for money.

Nice one guys, I hope you will continue to add updates of your progress on here :thumbs_up:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Load of OLD Ladies Tea Doylies befitting any "Ye Olde Tea Shoppe" window. :scared:

£290 too much!


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

mel said:


> Load of OLD Ladies Tea Doylies befitting any "Ye Olde Tea Shoppe" window. :scared:


 :laugh: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: that seems overly harsh, it's not like they killed a man.


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

JoT said:


> That's quite a collection of dials on your web site, a bit left-field for me but I wish you well with the endeavour


 Thank you for the good wishes sir. Yes a lot of them are 'different'!

We also specialise in custom and bespoke design work to suit all tastes and can reproduce customers own designs with a very fast turnaround.



Davey P said:


> Not my cuppa tea, those dials are far too fussy for my liking, and that makes the thin and delicate hands quite difficult to read, but they do look awesome and you deserve to have some success with this venture. Good on you for offering something a bit different, and at very competitive prices for such a nice quality product.
> 
> For what it's worth, to my eyes at least, the cheapest of the 3 on your Kickstarter campaign is the best looking, and at £299 it seems to offer really good value for money.
> 
> Nice one guys, I hope you will continue to add updates of your progress on here :thumbs_up:


 Thanks for the good wishes and appreciate your honest opinions.



mel said:


> Load of OLD Ladies Tea Doylies befitting any "Ye Olde Tea Shoppe" window. :scared:
> 
> £290 too much!


 Thank you for the constructive input, oh how we've laughed! There is always a place for tactless wit, no matter how bad the spelling or grammar used to express it!



Hussle said:


> :laugh: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: that seems overly harsh, it's not like they killed a man.


 Not yet!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I sincerely wish you the best of success...

Not at all to my taste but you deserve to succeed.

Roger


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

A2orry said:


> Good luck with your new company. You certainly are offering something different. I do like the signs of the zodiac one .


 Thank you sir, there are 12 different Zodiac ones, one for each sign. They can also be personalised at no extra cost.



Roger said:


> I sincerely wish you the best of success...
> 
> Not at all to my taste but you deserve to succeed.
> 
> Roger


 Thank you for the kind wishes, appreciated.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Off for a browse


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

The fact you also offer a bespoke design service would appeal to me, certainly with a mechanical movement. Offers endless possibilities for gifting a timepiece to family members or employees?

Wish you well.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

Karrusel said:


> The fact you also offer a bespoke design service would appeal to me, certainly with a mechanical movement. Offers endless possibilities for gifting a timepiece to family members or employees?
> 
> Wish you well.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Thank you for your kind wishes.

The bespoke/custom service is our best seller, we are currently doing 2 watches as wedding day gifts from the bride to their husband and an Islamic themed Lion head for a customer in Saudi.

Some of our commissions include a cricketing/patriotic themed watch for a cricketer in St. Vincent, a Concorde themed watch for an ex-Concorde pilot and a cocktail themed (yes really) watch for the owner of a chain of cocktail bars!

We also customise or personalise our 'standard' designs at no extra cost. As far as we are aware, no other watchmaker comes close to our prices for a customised, Swiss movement, watch!


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Not for me but nice to see something a bit different. You should advertise in metal detecting magazines. I bet you would do well in that arena. I do it my self and have been looking for an interesting way of incorporating ancient coins I have found into jewellery, I reckon that could be an interesting prospect


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

topheronetwoo said:


> Not for me but nice to see something a bit different. You should advertise in metal detecting magazines. I bet you would do well in that arena. I do it my self and have been looking for an interesting way of incorporating ancient coins I have found into jewellery, I reckon that could be an interesting prospect


 Thanks for that, good idea. We could certainly replicate one of your finds onto a nice silver watch dial!


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Wessex Watches said:


> Thanks for that, good idea. We could certainly replicate one of your finds onto a nice silver watch dial!


 could be very interesting , you have been bookmarked , thanks


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

topheronetwoo said:


> could be very interesting , you have been bookmarked , thanks


 In fact, if you post a HQ picture, taken straight on, of one of your favourite coin finds in this thread, I will produce a dial incorporating the design. I can't think of a better way of marketing a service other than by producing the goods, so to speak, and I love a good challenge!


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Wessex Watches said:


> In fact, if you post a HQ picture, taken straight on, of one of your favourite coin finds in this thread, I will produce a dial incorporating the design. I can't think of a better way of marketing a service other than by producing the goods, so to speak, and I love a good challenge!


 Would be very cool to see what can be done! I'm having issues iploading pictures at the moment , I have a thread running currently asking for assistance. I'll post here when I can upload images if that's ok ?

I've emailed you a selection of images, hopefully there is something suitable


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

GOt it working !!!


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

@topheronetwoo brilliant, thanks. A Celtic Iron Age Corieltauvi (Crown Boar) or very similar isn't it?


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Might be, I know it as a Regni atribates silver unit. About 40 ad


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

topheronetwoo said:


> Would be very cool to see what can be done! I'm having issues iploading pictures at the moment , I have a thread running currently asking for assistance. I'll post here when I can upload images if that's ok ?
> 
> I've emailed you a selection of images, hopefully there is something suitable


 Couldn't do the actual engraving until this evening, been too busy. But, this is pretty much what the Atribates Silver Unit would have looked like, but now in a watch dial. I used brass as I always do for a tester, and it's no where near finished.


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Still very impressive and I'm sure that there are people on here looking at this and thinking of numerous possibilities for personal projects. Very cool !


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

topheronetwoo said:


> Still very impressive and I'm sure that there are people on here looking at this and thinking of numerous possibilities for personal projects. Very cool !


 Thank you. Well we offer engraved components and dial making services, not just to the trade but to amateurs as well. One of the main reasons I started the dial making was because of the extortionate costs of getting one made when I used to make watches on a small scale. If any one is looking for engraving or custom dials you can pm me or contact me via our website.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Way too much going on there. So hard to read the time.

Do that for the strap, and maybe... but not the dial man. Maybe even just the subdial background would be a cool idea, I mean who really cares to read the seconds... But not the entire dial man.


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> Way too much going on there. So hard to read the time.
> 
> Do that for the strap, and maybe... but not the dial man. Maybe even just the subdial background would be a cool idea, I mean who really cares to read the seconds... But not the entire dial man.


 You don't state which watch apparently offends your eye's so I'll assume it's all of them. Amazing that you can tell that it's so hard to read the time from a photograph, but then I suppose you had to justify your dislike of ornate dials, with way too much going on, otherwise there'd be no point in posting. We have sold a lot of the watches with these particular dials and have yet to receive a complaint from a customer that it is hard to read the time! If and when we do get such a complaint, I'm sure we can come up with a different handset to alleviate the problem for the customer.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I like the look of these custom dials all at a reasonable price. I am also keen on anything thats a bit unusual so will have a look at your website with a view to order. Curious what the Islamic lion design was though, I worked over in the Middle East years ago do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this post, I think your prices seem quite reasonable for custom dial work resulting in some unique watches. I think with the appropriate contrasting hands it would be easy enough to read. I particularly like the silver dial and contrasting blue steel hands. I would like to wish you the very best in your endeavours. And thanks for posting, please keep us updated, it makes a refreshing change from the usual forgetful Chinese tat we usually see paraded here.

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

ZenArcade said:


> I like the look of these custom dials all at a reasonable price. I am also keen on anything thats a bit unusual so will have a look at your website with a view to order. Curious what the Islamic lion design was though, I worked over in the Middle East years ago do you have any pictures of it?


 Unfortunately, the Islamic themed lion never got off the ground, I had the artwork sent over by the prospective purchaser who then didn't want to pay a penny until the watch was finished. When visiting the website be sure to go to the testimonials page, there are several pics on there of custom watches I have done.

As an update for those interested members, although I pulled the plug on the Kickstarter project early, we still sold quite a few watches to customers who were interested on there. Since then we have outgrown the old workshop and have moved to new premises in Chippenham, Wiltshire. The new premises incorporate a customer lounge/showroom to allow customers and potential customers to visit us on an appointment basis. We are very nearly operational in the new place and will publish the address on the website in the very near future.

The website will soon be undergoing an overhaul and we are also bringing in many new designs in 2019 including some limited editions.


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

Here is an example of a new design pictured just now on my wrist!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Wessex Watches said:


> The website will soon be undergoing an overhaul and we are also bringing in many new designs in 2019 including some limited editions.


 Could you come bqck here and let us know when it is up?


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

Caller. said:


> Could you come bqck here and let us know when it is up?


 Of course I will, no problem, I'm really happy that some of you guys have an interest in what we do


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Wessex Watches said:


> Unfortunately, the Islamic themed lion never got off the ground, I had the artwork sent over by the prospective purchaser who then didn't want to pay a penny until the watch was finished. When visiting the website be sure to go to the testimonials page, there are several pics on there of custom watches I have done.
> 
> As an update for those interested members, although I pulled the plug on the Kickstarter project early, we still sold quite a few watches to customers who were interested on there. Since then we have outgrown the old workshop and have moved to new premises in Chippenham, Wiltshire. The new premises incorporate a customer lounge/showroom to allow customers and potential customers to visit us on an appointment basis. We are very nearly operational in the new place and will publish the address on the website in the very near future.
> 
> The website will soon be undergoing an overhaul and we are also bringing in many new designs in 2019 including some limited editions.


 Where abouts in Chippenham? I.. uuhh.. may live there. :laugh:

Watches look incredible though. Will endeavour to swing by for a mooch one weekend when you're operational.


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

ry ry said:


> Where abouts in Chippenham? I.. uuhh.. may live there. :laugh:
> 
> Watches look incredible though. Will endeavour to swing by for a mooch one weekend when you're operational.


 Bumpers Way, no signs up yet, but it won't be long! Be nice to see you


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Wessex Watches said:


> Bumpers Way, no signs up yet, but it won't be long! Be nice to see you


 Aaah, I know it well! Keep us posted


----------



## Wessex Watches (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello again

The new website is now up and fully functional at www.wessexwatches.co.uk and has the first 11 of our many new designs

The showroom is now ready with quite a few watches on display, so if you want to make an appointment to come along to see watches and drink coffee etc, give us a call on 01249 705 918.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Some very nice designs :thumbsup:


----------

